# What morph please?



## alfie01 (Aug 6, 2008)

As the title says, can anyone tell me what they think this morph is? Originally we thought it was just a very light, pretty spider. A year on and it is still remarkably light and compared to a normal spider it is so different.
Mum is a Spider het Albino
Dad is a Mojave het Albino

Thanks
s231.photobucket.com/user/nickyh_photo/media/IMG_2548_zpstababop6.jpg.html]


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

It's a mojavebee
A mix of both mojave and spider


----------

